# Gaggia Paros OPV mod



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

So I am working on the OPV mod for my Gaggia Paros. Although I've heard it said that the Paros and the Classic have the same internals, there are a lot of differences, at least in the layout.

Based on the exploded views at gaggiamanualservice.com, I think that the OPV is in a different place on the Paros, and is part 41, right beside the pump. I am not sure yet if it can be modified in the same way as the Classic.

Is there anyone who has done this mod and could confirm that I am on the right track?


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

When I pull off the rubber piece (42 on the exploded view), there is a hex-shaped hole in part 41 that fits the allen key, and looks similar to the OPV on the Classic. However, I'm having trouble turning the Allen key, partly because the whole pump assembly rotates, and partly because I don't want to break anything. It feels very stiff.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It certainly looks like an OPV, although different from others I have seen.

The brass adjuster plug can often be siezed in place and the hex will round off if too much force is used.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think 56 is the OPV as it has the discharge pipe coming from the top of it. On the Classic if you remove that tube the top of valve comes off and underneath is the OPV adjustment screw (hex).


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

On the solenoid and OPV look like this;










The OPV is the brass one on the right and the black box is the solenoid.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking at the diagram a little more closely I think I'm wrong on part 56 as the discharge pipe looks to go to the drip tray so it's probably the solenoid valve as the OPV would discharge back into the water tank.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure 56 is the solenoid, as it is wired up for electronic control. I guess I will just have to try a little force, and see if I can unstick the OPV.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If 41 is the only OPV then its similar to the Gaggia Coffee Deluxe. On the deluxe its a screw head rather than an Allen head to adjust. I don't think it was intended to be a fully adjustable OPV in the same way that the Classic one is. Might be worth googling about the Deluxe OPV.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

SUCCESS!!!!

I pulled the Paros further apart so that I could get a good look at the OPV, and it was pretty clear that the hex key was fitting into a separate piece, even though it wouldn't turn. Assuming that it should turn but was just stuck, SWMBO had the brilliant idea to heat up the OPV with a hair dryer to expand the metal and loosen it up. A few minutes later, the OPV was freely turning. With about 450 degrees rotation anti-clockwise, the static pressure was down to 10 bar.

I'm relieved, and looking forward to my next pull in the morning.

-Ziggy


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done... to SWMBO







Glad you got it sorted.


----------

